

Watch Bill Nye Explain Climate Change to GOP Congresswoman Marsha Blackburn - hippee-lee
http://m.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2014/02/bill-nye-marsha-blackburn-climate-meet-the-press

======
drallison
From Wikipedia:

Blackburn has been a member of the following committees: Committee on Energy
and Commerce Subcommittee on Commerce, Manufacturing and Trade, vice chair
Subcommittee on Communications and the Internet Subcommittee on Health Care
Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations,[2] vice chair - Commerce,
Manufacturing and Trade Republican Study Committee, former communications
chair National Republican Congressional Committee, communications chair

She was also a member of the following caucuses:

    
    
        Congressional Songwriters Caucus, co-founder, co-chair
        Reliable Energy Caucus
        International Conservation Caucus.
    

She served as an assistant whip in the 108th and 109th Congress, and served as
a deputy whip for the 110th and 111th Congress.

Ms. Blackburn has a B.A. Degree in Home Economics from Mississippi State
University, a research university ranked 142nd in the US by US News in 2014.

One has to wonder if she is the best possible person to be crafting law and
policy. One also has to wonder why it is that more scientists and engineers
are not elected to public office.

